# African Spotted Leaf Fish



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

My friend has a African Spotted Leaf fish ( Leopard Ctenopoma) and he needs to get rid of it. I was looking at some information regarding that fish and found some information that contridicted.

The main thing that I am worried about is the tank compatibility with my other fish in my 150 gallon tank. In my 150 Gallon tank there will be:

-One Peacock Eel approx. 5inches

-Four Clown Loaches 3-4 inches

-One Pleco approx. 6 inches

-One Dragon Bichir approx 3 inches


other then that I will prob throw in 10-15 Ghost Shrimps and that will be all for this tank. I wanted to throw another Clown Loach in but I have not decided but do yal think the African Leaf Fish will be good in my tank? The fish is aprox 2-2 1/2 inches in size and looks really healthy.

Any input will be appreciate


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I would personally get rid of the pleco, then "maybe" think about putting in the Ctenopoma. You'll have the loaches adding a bio-load to the tank, but then again, they're very slow growers. Just watch out, because as they age they tend to be slightly more aggressive, to the point of eating feeder fish/ripping chunks out of them. I don't see a huge problem, other than the Ctenopoma being stressed constantly, which is the only thing i'd worry about. They're very "secretive" fish, and tend to act like a leaf and float around the bottom of the tank, and change colors when stressed. I've had them with bichirs and clown loaches before, but only when the cten was around 3-4 inches, a little bit of a difference then 2-1/2.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I love the Pleco she was the one of the Original fish that I ever purchased and would hate to lose her. I could very well leave her in my 75 gallon tank with my Kuhli Loaches and my Platys. 

In my experiences I have just noticed that a Pleco keeps the Tank so much more cleaner. I would stil prob place a Rubber Lip Pleco or Bristlenose Pleco in the 150 Gallon tank. I believe both of those Plecos dont generally grow that large. I have one in my 20 Gallon tank and he seems happy but has not really grown alot in the last 4 months.


----------

